# Custom Plank Chairs



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Extremely comfortable
To each there own.


----------



## rydan (Feb 20, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Extremely comfortable
> To each there own.


To each there own is right.. well, comfortable to say the least... Hell, after a few beers, on one of these puppies... sitting around the fire. That's my kind of night


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've got one or two of that sort of chairs from Ghana and Cameroon---

Never actually saw on it---but they are cool looking----


----------



## rydan (Feb 20, 2013)

oh'mike said:


> I've got one or two of that sort of chairs from Ghana and Cameroon---
> 
> Never actually saw on it---but they are cool looking----


They will suprise you for sure.. Regardless, just something unique and fun.


----------



## jakeubu (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice... pretty cool!


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

rydan said:


> after a few beers, on one of these puppies... sitting around the fire. That's my kind of night



I like them. 

Probably a dumb question, but were the designs already on the wood, or did you make the designs too? Meaning, did you source the wood from something else, or start from scratch?



rydan said:


> after a few beers, on one of these puppies... sitting around the fire. That's my kind of night



Add a bottle opener to the back of one, and they'll be perfect. :thumbsup:


----------



## rydan (Feb 20, 2013)

r0ckstarr said:


> I like them.
> 
> Probably a dumb question, but were the designs already on the wood, or did you make the designs too? Meaning, did you source the wood from something else, or start from scratch?
> 
> ...


All from scratch, just drew the template on the wood and started with the router .... And the bottle opener, is an AWESOME IDEA!!


----------



## rydan (Feb 20, 2013)

*$$$$*

Just curious... What do ya'll think I could get from these if I decided to sell them?


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

rydan said:


> Just curious... What do ya'll think I could get from these if I decided to sell them?


I like them. Easy to store. Could you give the measurements? I don't want to end up storing large amounts of furniture in the off season. These seem perfect for when guests stop by. I would think with no pattern easy $25. Well sealed of course. dorf dude...


----------

